# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Quán cà phê dễ thương cho người mới yêu - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *August Cafe*
> 
> _Số 8B Hà Hồi, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm August Cafe*


*Nếu bạn đang muốn đưa người ấy đến một điểm hẹn hò mới mẻ, đáng yêu và tìm cảm hứng cho những điều lãng mạn thì August sẽ là nơi bạn không nên bỏ qua.*

Một lần lướt ngang qua đây, những ai thích sưu tập các quán cà phê sẽ không khỏi tò mò về ngôi nhà mang tên August xinh xắn này. Và dù khi ấy, chưa có hứng thú “giải mã” ngay tắp lự, hẳn bạn cũng sẽ chắc mẩm: “Nhất định hôm nào phải khám phá thôi”.

Mới đặt chân vào August, người ta dễ lầm tưởng quán đi theo phong cách “mộc xì tin”. Hầu hết không gian tầng 1 được thiết kế bằng gỗ với tông màu sáng trẻ trung, các chi tiết trang trí đều nhỏ bé, đáng yêu như những chiếc lọ đựng bánh dàn hàng ngay ngắn, đôi ba cái đèn ngủ trắng xinh xinh, hay các bức họa vẽ hình ngộ nghĩnh, song kì thực, August đa phong cách hơn bạn tưởng.


Lên tầng 2, bạn bắt đầu được trải nghiệm những sự thay đổi thú vị. Dường như không gian gỗ biến mất, thay vào đó là một căn phòng dễ thương, khác biệt hẳn. Không như những quán cà phê xì tin phổ biến, chỉ với vài hình vẽ trên tường nhà, dăm ba cái bàn thấp ngồi bệt song chật chội, tù túng, thì tại August, không gian nào cũng thoáng đãng, ngăn nắp, tinh tươm. Căn phòng thiết kế trẻ trung song vẫn mang đậm nét cổ điển của một ngôi nhà phong cách châu Âu thế kỷ trước. Nên dù đã qua tuổi teen bạn vẫn không hề thấy mình lạc lõng.

Ở đây, trắng và xanh là hai màu chủ đạo tạo nên sự dễ chịu, tươi mới. Có lẽ sẽ không quá khó khăn để bạn lựa chọn một góc ngồi ưng ý bởi ở đâu bạn cũng thấy thoải mái và bắt gặp những hình ảnh vui vẻ, đáng yêu. Đôi khi chỉ là một con thú bông ngộ nghĩnh đang thò mỏ ra, hay bộ sưu tập cốc sinh động với đủ dáng dấp, hình thù, hoặc dãy gối xanh đỏ tím vàng với đủ họa tiết dàn thành hàng dài thẳng tắp.

Đây cũng là nơi khiến bạn có cảm hứng để tạo dáng, pose hình nhất. Cứ lấy một con thú nhồi bông nho nhỏ bất kì, đứng bên khung cửa sổ trắng rèm hoa, vậy là bạn đã có một bức hình tâm đắc.

Nhưng sự bất ngờ vẫn chưa dừng lại ở đó. Tầng 3 của quán là một “bước ngoặt” ngoạn mục. Không gian đột ngột chuyển hẳn sang tông màu nóng bỏng. Nơi đây vẫn khung cửa trắng nhưng ánh đèn vàng ấm áp hơn, tường nhà đỏ rực với hoa bướm uốn lượn, đâu đó thấp thoáng chiếc đồng hồ cổ, cái quạt từ thời xa xưa bên bộ tủ ghế đã phủ màu thời gian… các chi tiết trang trí đều phảng phất nét hoài cổ song cũng không kém phần lãng mạn. Và với thiết kế ngồi bệt, hẳn căn phòng này sẽ “ăn điểm" với những cặp đôi đang tận hưởng cảm giác nồng cháy của thuở mới yêu.

Quả thật, nếu là người lần đầu tiên tới đây, sau khi "phiêu lưu" hết 3 tầng không gian thú vị này, chắc hẳn nhiều người sẽ sẵn sàng quay lại quán nhiều lần nữa.





























> *August Cafe*
> 
> _Số 8B Hà Hồi, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm August Cafe*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

dễ thương cho ng mới iu, thế k dễ thương cho ng k có ng iu ak  :cuoi:

----------


## saohoa

Quán này xinh thật
Dành cho tình yêu học trò vs sinh viên đc đấy  :cuoi1:

----------


## khanhszin

Nhìn mộc mạc mà lại dễ thương, hợp với tuổi teen

----------


## davidco

mình đã từng vào quán này ... nhìn trên ảnh thì có vẻ bắt mắt thật đấy ...nhưng mà đi 2 người thì tốt nhất đừng nên vào cái quán này vì rất là trật chội ... chỗ ngồi tầng 2 thì bé tí ... hôm mình đi 2 người vào thì chỗ ngồi chả có ... 1 bên là 3 cô gái còn bên đối diện lại là 5 cô câu học sinh ... nói chuyện thì ồn ào chẳng riêng tư chút nào ... nào thì 1 câu đm 2 câu vl ... mình mới bạn gái mình liền lên tầng 3 ... trên tầng thì hết chỗ vì người ta đặt cả phòng sn nói chung là đi 2 người hẹn hò mà đến đây thì chỉ tổ phí tiền ...Đi theo nhóm thì sẽ tốt hơn...

----------


## kienogo

mình thấy đẹp thật nhưng có cảm giác không kín đáo

----------


## littlegirl

không gian đẹp, dễ thương quá

----------


## wildrose

đúng là cho người mới yêu có khác, dễ thương ghê  :Smile:

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn cũng bắt mắt nhỉ
Mình thích nội thất gỗ

----------

